

With A Small, Simple Feature, Gmail Continues Its Assault On Desktop Email - rusvell
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/11/gmail-drag-and-drop/

======
petercooper
Nice idea, but I'm running the latest Chrome, and when I drag an image on, it
shows the "Drag Files Here" part in GMail OK but then when I let the click go,
Chrome changes URL to the file:// URL of the local image. D'oh..

------
Qz
Sounds good, but it's not really an 'assault' to play catchup on features.

~~~
snprbob86
It is when you are already better as measured by a large number of heavy email
users and the primary hold outs point to small, mostly moot, feature holes.

------
celticjames
Must use Chrome? Doesn't sound like it uses open web standards. Will other
browsers need a plugin (eg. Gears) to make this work?

~~~
fretje
I think it uses web standards (HTML5), that's why it only works on Chrome
(webkit) yet. HTML 5 has made/is making Gears obsolete btw.

